# 3-point hitch lift arms



## Geoff Barrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello out there! I have a 2020 CK2610. I was watching a video showing bevel gear adjustment arms for a 3-point hitch assembly. I am trying locate website to order these. If you have these on your tractor please point me in the right direction. See attached picture. Thank you! - Geoff, Red Bluff CA


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What is referred to as a 'Bevel box' and I believe Tractor Supply will have them as well as Agri-Supply (www.agrisupply.com).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it's "Level" box


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Could be, depending on brand. Kubota calls them bevel boxes. They also come with threaded ends (one left and one right).


----------

